# Border Collie + Australian Shepherd Mix 8 Week Old Puppy - She Loves Her Crate



## Border Collie Owner (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi  so my puppy is 8 weeks and few days old. She loves her crate and play pen, she went in her crate by herself and fell asleep. She loves to sleep and loves to play outside and sniff on almost everything. We got her a beef flavoured bone and she is in love with it.

Here are some pictures and a video of her


----------

